# So what is it like?



## TimHodkinson (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry if this has been covered on another thread: Please move if so.

I am seriously considering getting a Kindle Fire but the one thing that worries me is the reading experience. I don't like reading a screen and the great thing about my old kindle is that it is precisely _not _like reading a screen: No backlight, no glare, can be read in direct sunlight etc. 
How does the Kindle Fire compare? Is the reading experience closer to a Kindle or an iPad?
Thanks for any opinions you guys can give.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TimHodkinson said:


> How does the Kindle Fire compare? Is the reading experience closer to a Kindle or an iPad?


It's probably something between the two. I find it much easier than on my Xoom -- also a full sized tablet -- because of the smaller weight and size of the screen. But it's not quite as nice as reading on one of my eInk Kindles. Outside you can turn the brightness all the way up -- probably would still not be ideal in full sun, but works well enough in the shade or on a cloudy day.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I do think it's just like reading on a screen. I'll read magazines & the news through ChannelCaster on it, but reading a book on it makes me nauseous the way reading on a screen does.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

It's not bad for a backlit screen. I much prefer reading on eInk, but the Fire's screen is about as good as it gets for reading on a backlit screen.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

It's not too bad, in all honesty.  It's great indoors and when it's dark.  When it's super-bright, though, it can be a bit annoying.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually, I was pleasantly surprised.  I much prefer the reading experience on the Fire to my iPad 2.  To my eyes, the screen on the Fire seems more evenly lit than the iPad and the text is sharper and crisper.  I think the 7" screen is more suitable for reading most books (although larger is better for documents), and it's easier to hold with one hand.

It's still not as quite as relaxing to my older eyes as E-ink and isn't ideal for outdoor reading, but indoors on dreary, overcast days the Fire has become my first choice for reading.  I've tried the Nook Color also, and agree with a previous poster....the Fire has the best screen I've seen for reading on a backlit device.

That said, reading experience is very subjective and screen preference will vary from person to person.  I still love my E-ink Kindles for reading whenever there's plenty of light though.


----------

